# Serving a peep sight in...



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

I am posting this in the string forum because a lot of not quite so smart people would reply to it if I posted it in general archery with comments about what peep sight is best and other non related stuff like that.

What size of serving material, or what other material, do you guys use to tie in the peep sight with on your bows. I am about to do my first one and I just wanted to get the right stuff.


----------



## r.spencer (Jun 20, 2009)

I use un-scented dental floss


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

List of; BCY Mini serving, 2S, 3D, .020" (kind of big, but will work), Button & Carpet thread (wife bought me a spool after borrowing her's so many times)(comes in colors too - match your string and it's cheap) and can use any of the string building material in a pinch - 450, 450X, 8125, etc. Plus what was said, dental floss - I don't care if it's scented.


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

I ended up ordering some BCY 3D serving material, .017" in black. Thanks guys.


----------



## 8up (Jun 15, 2009)

I use BCY peep site tieing thread. It works well and doesn't un-ravel. But resently switched to BCY.014 Halo. It is smaller, looks cleaner and comes in all the colors.


----------

